# Singer Stylist 774



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

Anyone have a Singer Stylist 774? I've been trying to find some information about them via Google, but I just haven't come up with much. :help:


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

ISMACS { http://www.ismacs.net/singer_sewing_machine_company/model-list/classes-500+.html } has some info on this page.

I don't have any more off the top of my head.

Joe


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

Thank you, Joe. I'll check it out.

The light fixture needs replaced. The bulb is melted. :grump:


----------

